# How much sand for leveling?



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Trying to prepare my plan for leveling in the upcoming Spring season. I did a calculation and found that I have around 1800 sq ft of lawn I'd like to level right now.

My lawn is fairly flat but there are areas where I have little dips that might not appear to the eye but I recognize while mowing.

So would you all recommend 1" or 2" of sand for this entire space? If I need two inches that works out to over 11 yards of sand, sounds like a lot for this space but what have others used in their projects? (here is the calculator I used - https://www.omnicalculator.com/construction/sand)

I've attached a couple of pics for reference:


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

I plan on going with the Bermuda Bible suggestion of 1yd/M, but my lawn is no where as nice as yours!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

2 yards would probably work out just right with a little left over for touching up. You don't want 11 yards for 1800 sq ft.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

1 yard per thousand


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

datcope said:


> I plan on going with the Bermuda Bible suggestion of 1yd/M, but my lawn is no where as nice as yours!


Well this is from last year. Right now it's dormant and looking like hay in a farmfield! 



tcorbitt20 said:


> 2 yards would probably work out just right with a little left over for touching up. You don't want 11 yards for 1800 sq ft.





SCGrassMan said:


> 1 yard per thousand


Thank you all, that's a lot less than I was planning so glad I asked!


----------

